# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Συνώνυμα Υπερωκεάνια [Namesake Ocean Liners]

## τοξοτης

*ACCRA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Accra-04.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Accra-07.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Accra-06.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Accra-03.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*AKAROA (1)*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Akaroa-02.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Akaroa-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Akaroa-04.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*AKAROA (2)*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Akaroa-08.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Akaroa-11.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Akaroa-10.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ALBERTVILLE*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...tville-05.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...tville-01.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...tville-04.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...tville-06.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*AMERICA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...merica-07.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...merica-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...merica-06.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...merica-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*AMERIKA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...merika-02.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...merika-06.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...merika-08.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...merika-05.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*AMSTERDAM* 


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...terdam-10.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...terdam-08.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...terdam-09.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...terdam-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ANCHISES (1)*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...chises-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...chises-05.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...chises-06.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ANCHISES (2)*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...chises-07.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...chises-08.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...chises-10.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ANDANIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ndania-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ndania-07.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ndania-09.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ndania-10.html


*Προς τους ειδικούς :*
Διατηρώ μια επιφύλαξη μήπως πρόκειται για το ίδιο πλοίο και απλά έχει υποστεί μετασκευές.
Παρακαλώ για τη γνώμη σας.

----------


## τοξοτης

*ANKARA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Ankara-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Ankara-07.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Ankara-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Ankara-04.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ANSELM*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Anselm-02.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Anselm-06.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Anselm-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Anselm-05.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*APAPA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Apapa-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Apapa-04.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Apapa-10.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Apapa-09.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ARABIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Arabia-04.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Arabia-08.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Arabia-07.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ARABIC*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Arabic-02.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Arabic-12.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Arabic-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Arabic-13.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ARAFURA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rafura-05.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rafura-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rafura-06.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ARAWA*

*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Arawa-10.html*

**

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Arawa-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Arawa-05.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ARCADIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rcadia-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rcadia-15.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rcadia-13.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ARGENTINA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...entina-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...entina-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...entina-04.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ocean Monarch (ex-Empress of England)


Ocean Monarch (ex-Daphne)


Πηγές φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, Navi&Armatori

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

shipsnostalgia

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

White Star Britannic

Cunard-White Star Britannic



shipsnostalgia

----------


## τοξοτης

*ARGENTINA MARU*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Maru-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Maru-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Maru-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ARLANZA*

*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rlanza-05.html*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rlanza-07.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rlanza-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*COLUMBIA  I*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lumbia-02.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lumbia-09.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lumbia-13.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*COLUMBIA  II*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lumbia-04.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lumbia-07.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lumbia-06.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*Armenia*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rmenia-03.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rmenia-02.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rmenia-01.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Τοξότη, προτείνω να αποσύρεις το Colombie (μετέπειτα ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ των Τυπάλδων) γιατί ήταν ένα και το αυτό καράβι. Πριν τον Β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο είχε δύο τσιμινιέρες και όταν παραδόθηκε πάλι στους Γάλλους μετά τον πόλεμο που υπηρέτησε σαν το πλωτό νοσοκομείο Aleda E. Lutz, μετασκευάστηκε, μοντερνοποιήθηκε και του αφαίρεσαν τις δύο τσιμινιέρες τοποθετώντας μία με πιο σύγχρονες γραμμές.
Πριν:

και μετά :



Και μία φωτογραφία του από το shipsnostalgia σαν ATLANTICA των Τυπάλδων:

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φίλε Τοξότη, προτείνω να αποσύρεις το Colombie (μετέπειτα ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ των Τυπάλδων) γιατί ήταν ένα και το αυτό καράβι. ..................................................  .................
> ..................................................  .............................................


Σε ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.
Διεγράφει.

----------


## τοξοτης

*ARUNDEL CASTLE  1*


*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-08.html*
*Arundel%20Castle-08.jpg*

*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-13.html*
*Arundel%20Castle-13.jpg*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-16.html
*Arundel%20Castle-16.jpg*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-22.html
*Arundel%20Castle-22.jpg*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-06.html
*Arundel%20Castle-06.jpg*


Εκτός λάθους δε το πλοίο των φωτ/φιών 16-22-6 πρέπει να μετασκευάστηκε στο παρακάτω

----------


## τοξοτης

*ARUNDEL CASTLE 2*


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-02.html
Arundel%20Castle-02.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-07.html
Arundel%20Castle-07.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-17.html
Arundel%20Castle-17.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Castle-21.html
Arundel%20Castle-21.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*Asia*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Asia-04.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Asia-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*Koningin Wilhelmina*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...elmina-05.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...elmina-03.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...elmina-04.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CALEDONIA* *( 1 )*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...edonia-01.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...edonia-07.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...edonia-15.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...edonia-06.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CALEDONIA  ( 2 )*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...edonia-08.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...edonia-14.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...edonia-16.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...edonia-39.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CALEDONIEN*


*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...donien-03.html*


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...donien-04.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...donien-01.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...donien-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CALIFORNIA  ( 1 )*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...fornia-05.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...fornia-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...fornia-07.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CALIFORNIA  ( 2 )*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...fornia-12.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...fornia-13.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CAMBODGE*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...mbodge-02.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...mbodge-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...mbodge-04.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...mbodge-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CAMBRIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ambria-10.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ambria-02.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ambria-05.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ambria-11.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CAMPHUYS*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...mphuys-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...mphuys-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...mphuys-04.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...mphuys-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CANADA  ( 1 )*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Canada-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Canada-05.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Canada-13.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Canada-10.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CANADA* *( 2 )*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Canada-07.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Canada-14.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CANBERRA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...nberra-10.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...nberra-34.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...nberra-11.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...nberra-17.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CIRCASSIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...cassia-05.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...cassia-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...cassia-09.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...cassia-03.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*CITY OF BENARES*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...enares-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...enares-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...enares-06.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*DE GRASSE ( 1 )*

Διεγράφει

----------


## τοξοτης

*DE GRASSE ( 2 )*

Διεγράφει

----------


## τοξοτης

*DUKE OF YORK*

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/search.php

1907

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20York-11.html



1935

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20York-04.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20York-05.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Τοξότη, θα σε στεναχωρήσω και πάλι. Το De Grasse 1 και το 2 είναι το ίδιο καράβι πριν και μετά τον εκμοντερνισμό του από τους Γάλλους μετά τον Β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φίλε Τοξότη, θα σε στεναχωρήσω και πάλι. Το De Grasse 1 και το 2 είναι το ίδιο καράβι πριν και μετά τον εκμοντερνισμό του από τους Γάλλους μετά τον Β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο.


Αγαπητ δε με στεναχωρείς καθόλου.
Είπαμε γνώστης δεν είμαι .Χαίρομαι όμως όταν υπάρχουν άτομα που γνωρίζουν και ασχολούνται με <τα παλιοκάραβα> και μας μεταδίδουν τις γνώσεις τους.

----------


## τοξοτης

*HAMBURG*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...amburg-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...amburg-04.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...amburg-09.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...amburg-18.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*Hanseatic*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...seatic-01.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...seatic-08.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...seatic-16.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...seatic-05.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*SAXONIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...axonia-14.html




http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...axonia-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*FLANDRE*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...landre-02.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...landre-07.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...landre-05.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*SIDI BEL ABBES  1929*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Abbes-03.html






*SIDI BEL ABBES  1948*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Abbes-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*KONIGIN LUISE*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Luise-03.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Luise-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*MASSILIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ssilia-08.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ssilia-02.html




http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ssilia-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ULSTER PRINCE*

ULSTER PRINCE 1

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Prince-04.html



Στις 24.4. 1941 ημιβυθίσθηκε στο λιμάνι του Ναυπλίου.

..................................................  ..................................................  ..

Ο Διοικητής του Βρετανικού Εκστρατευτικού Σώματος στην Ελλάδα, στρατηγός Maitland Wilson, έχει μετακινηθεί με το στρατηγείο του στους Μύλους τη νύχτα της 25/25.4.1941 και τις πρωινές ώρες της 27ης αναχωρεί με υδροπλάνο για την Κρήτη, αναθέτοντας τη διοίκηση των στρατευμάτων που παρέμεναν στην Ελλάδα στον υποστράτηγο Β. Freyberg.

 «Ulster Prince», τον Απρίλιο του 1941, βυθίστηκε στον κόλπο του Ναυπλίου.

Τελικά από το λιμάνι του *Ναυπλίου* τη νύχτα της 24/25.4. 1941 επιβιβάσθηκαν 6.685 άνδρες, ενώ την επόμενη νύχτα από το ίδιο λιμάνι και εκείνο του Τολού άλλοι 4.527. Ο απηνής γερμανικός αεροπορικός βομβαρδισμός δυσχαίρανε την επιχείρηση εκκένωσης. Στις 24.4. 1941 προσάραξε στην είσοδο του λιμανιού του Ναυπλίου το ατμόπλοιο *Ulster**Prince* και η ημιβύθισή του από τα στούκας κατέστησε σχε­δόν αδύνατη την προσέγγιση πλοίων στην προκυμαία της πό­λης.
Εγκαταλείφθηκαν έτσι στο Ναύπλιο και το Τολό 2.200 στρατιώτες του Εκστρατευτικού σώματος. Από αυτούς 400 περίπου κινήθηκαν παρά την ακτή με φορτηγίδα, η οποία ό­μως βυθίστηκε λίγο μετά από τους Γερμανούς. ¶λλοι με πλοιάρια και βάρκες κινήθηκαν προς τα γειτονικά νησιά και τη Μονεμβασία, άλλοι διέφυγαν στο εσωτερικό, ενώ 1.300 περίπου συνελήφθησαν αιχμάλωτοι. Τις πρωινές ώρες της 28.4. 1941 οι γερμανικές εμπροσθοφυλακές κινήθηκαν προς την πόλη του *Ναυπλίου.* Ως το μεσημέρι η παραλία της πόλης εβάλλετο. Προβλήθηκε σποραδική αντίσταση. Τα βράδυ όλα είχαν ησυχάσει. Μια ησυχία νεκρική, που θα κρατούσε τρεισήμισι περίπου χρόνια…

http://argolikivivliothiki.gr


ULSTER PRINCE 2

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Prince-01.html



Εκτός λάθους <ΟΔΥΣΣΕΥΣ> , < ADRIA>


ULSTER PRINCE 3

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Prince-06.html


<PANTHER> ,<NEPTUNIA> <LADY M> κλπ

----------


## τοξοτης

*HOMERIC*


HOMERIC 1

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...omeric-06.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...omeric-04.html




HOMERIC 2

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...omeric-16.html



HOMERIC  3

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...omeric-10.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ORINOCO*

Πηγές : http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rinoco-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rinoco-04.html

----------


## τοξοτης

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Ci/slides/Corfu-10.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Ci/slides/Corfu-11.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*EMPRESS OF JAPAN I* (01,05,10) *& II* (09,11)

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20E/slides/Empress%20of%20Japan-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20E/slides/Empress%20of%20Japan-05.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20E/slides/Empress%20of%20Japan-10.html
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20E/slides/Empress%20of%20Japan-09.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20E/slides/Empress%20of%20Japan-11.html

----------

